# ? Teeter-Totter Plans/BluePrints ?



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anybody have a link, or know where I can find some plans for a bike Teeter-Totter? I am trying to build a teeter-totter for my trail. I could probably come up with a design myself, but would feel a lot better having something to guide me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

Follow this link. It is quite easy actually. http://www.singletracks.com/php/blog/view_entry.php?id=7


----------



## CHUNKY NUGGET (Jan 23, 2005)

Ive made 3 different "See Saws" as we call em here in Australia. The one illustrated on singletracks was very complicated, you can make much simpler ones, ive got a couple of home ones that are always fun to play on.
I'll post pics in a few days!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I've built 2.

This is Mr. T.










"Ah *pity* da foo!"

No, wait...

This is Mr. T.





































Mr. T. uses a galvanized, 3/4" pipe, held by conduit "U" straps.










The gangplank is treated 2 by 10, sectioned and sandwiched in doubled-up, 8 foot segments
for a total of about 16 foot in length. The pivot support is three pieces of 4 by 6, treated beam - 
with one piece about 4 foot wide and two, smaller 12" lengths sandwiched on top of the 4
footer, with a 16" gap that allows the gangplank interference-free movement as the teeter tots.

Near the middle, but slightly offset to one end, there is an intentional gap in the sandwiched 
sections. This gap cradles the galvanized pivot pipe. The galvanized pivot pipe is captured by two
galvanized framing plates.










The whole shebang is tied up into the fork of a juniper tree that is on the edge of a contour
line in the yard.

The high end is over 8 foot tall. Oh, yeah. There are two videos of this in my "Don't Click This!"
sig (that leads you to my YouTube page) where the high end was only about 6 foot tall, but I
have since shortened the rope and pulled the high end up to 8 feet.










Evil Tracey wanted a smaller teeter totter.

This is Urkle:










"Did I do that?"

No, wait...

This is Urkle:










Ahhh, simplicity. Once again, I've used treated lumber, this time 2 by 12s sandwiched
together for strength. The pivot is created by simply tying the gangplank to a wire spool
with -- you guessed it -- nylon rope.










To keep the spool from rolling down the contour line, I simply jammed a piece of treated
1 by 6 into a gap in the spool center and wedged it into the dirt. There are also a couple
of rocks jamming the "wheels" of the spool.


----------



## CHUNKY NUGGET (Jan 23, 2005)

Cool post Evil Patrick, ive used some similar techniques as you, like the pipe and U straps and the spool. My spool has a flat side on it that ive put two planks on, my whole spool rotates as you ride over it and it gives a weird sensation like you cant pedal at a certain point. 
Im gonna use the pipe and strap idea again in the future, just wack a bit of grease in there and Bobs your uncle.
Will post some pics when i have the chance.


----------

